# Welches System brauche ich?



## der_Ben (22. Jan 2009)

Hallo,

ich muss mich vorerst mal als Datenbankneuling outen.
Ich möchte gerne eine Datenbank haben und verwalten. Da ich mir kein Access kaufen möchte scheidet das schonmal aus.
Als Java Fan habe ich mich daher letztens auf OpenOffice Base gestürzt. Damit habe ich auch einige Tabellen angeleget und erste Daten manuell eingetragen. Als ich mich dann aber an ein ordentliches Abfrage- und Bearbeitungssystem geben wollte, musste ich feststellen dass ooBase Access diesbezüglich noch ziemlich hinterherhinkt.
Scheinbar muss ich also mein Abfrage- und Bearbeitungssystem selber in Java implementieren. Soll mir ja auch recht sein. Leider weiss ich gerade dann aber nicht, welches DB System ich nutzen sollte/möchte/könnte. Wichtig wäre mir, dass ich die Datenbank auf nem USB Stick verwenden kann, also nirgends im Betriebssystem explizit anmelden möchte. 

Wer weiss, was ich will? ;-)

MfG
der Ben


----------



## Sheepy (22. Jan 2009)

Huhu, am besten, du schaust dir mal MySQL an, ist in Java richtig komfortabel anzusteuern.

-> gibt ne jar Archiv mit den Datenbanktreibern, ne Datenbank via MySQL kannst du zum Programmieren sogar auf eiem lokalen Rechner laufen lassen, um alles zu testen.

Gruß Sheepy


----------



## maki (22. Jan 2009)

JavaDB wäre wohl besser bei den Anforderungen.


----------



## frapo (23. Jan 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> JavaDB wäre wohl besser bei den Anforderungen.



Noch besser wäre meiner Ansicht nach H2. 
H2 ist noch um einiges mächtiger und leistungsstärker als Derby (sprich JavaDB).

Gruß
frapo


----------



## HoaX (23. Jan 2009)

vergiss mysql. alle anderen dbs sind mit java genauso leicht anzusprechen.

dass h2 besser ist als javadb will ich so nicht stehen lasse. vielleicht für triviale abfragen schneller, aber mächtiger? spätestens bei konkurrierendem schreiben auf die selbe tabelle wirst du merken dass derby schneller ist .  

was nett ist bei h2, ist das mitgelieferte webfrontend. und da für den anfang die geschwindigkeit der db eh keine rolle spielt, würde ich dir auch zu h2 raten.


----------



## maki (23. Jan 2009)

> Noch besser wäre meiner Ansicht nach H2.


Auch gut, Hauptsache es wird klar das MySQL gar nicht zu den Anforderungen passt und ansonsten auch nicht die Krönung der RDBMS darstellt imho, ich sag nur MyISAM Tabellen als Standardtabellen...


----------



## frapo (24. Jan 2009)

HoaX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> dass h2 besser ist als javadb will ich so nicht stehen lasse. vielleicht für triviale abfragen schneller, aber mächtiger? spätestens bei konkurrierendem schreiben auf die selbe tabelle wirst du merken dass derby schneller ist .



Ok, ich muss ja zugeben das ich selber kein Benchmarking bei beiden DB durchgeführt habe  

Meine Info habe ich durch drei Quellen im Netz, zwei davon kann ich unten anführen, die dritte kann ich leider nicht mehr finden.

H2 - Performance Comparison
Open Source Database Comparison 

Mit dem Problem des konkurrierenden Schreiben auf die selbe Tabelle könntest du recht haben. Ebenso wie H2 in Sachen JOIN (FULL OUTER JOIN) noch nicht das gelbe vom Ei ist. Aber ich denke mal bei den Bedürfnissen des Threaderstellers, dürfte das zu verschmerzen sein, drum mein Tipp   

Gruß
frapo


----------

